#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Сотрудничество между буддистами.

## Слава Эркин

Хотелось бы привлеч к сотрудничеству русскоговорящих ( и не только) буддистов в Израиле. Отзовитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Иилья

В чем должно заключаться сотрудничество?
Живу на севере, в Кармиеле.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Интерес к слову "сотрудничество" напрочь отбила одна община!  :Smilie:  ... Больше не сотрудничаю!  :Smilie:

----------

